# Whats your Favorite camo?



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Whats your favorite camo? I like all kinds (I try not to discriminate), but currently i have been using natgear. Im in the process of makeing a gilly suit using my old bdu's.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I was a traditional archer and went with ASAT. Love that stuff. But got into waterfowling and use the Max-4. Now I really have confidence in the new Mossy Oak Treestand for my deer and Turkey hunting. Post up picks of that NatGear ghillie suit when finished!


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

what ever may fit.do to my size,i have trouble finding some camo that fits without having to take out a loan.about any dark colored clothes and being able to sit still has worked over the years.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

mine is this

.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I like MossyOak,I also mix patterns,shirt pants ect,sit still dark colors u win.:Banane23:None of that


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I like the way you think, ironman.


----------



## JTKessOH (Sep 19, 2009)

Mossy Oak Duck Blind for waterfowl, and mixture of Break Up and Realtree AP and APG for other.


----------



## Tree Rat Slayer (Feb 22, 2011)

Natural gear is amazing and its perfect for most applications


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Ironman, Your camo is so good, i couldn't even FIND you in that picture!!!


----------

